# Titusville (Peacocks Pocket Area)



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

It's very sad about the fish kill, guess it's natures way of 'cleaning up.' Good job on helping out with the turtle.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Good on ya for doing the right thing. Sorry to hear about the fish. I'm hopefully going to hit Flamingo this weekend to take a look see. Hopefully down south faired a little better.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Shoulda taken it home and made soup.......tastes good wif manatee sammiches


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah the cold is natures way of keeping the tropical fish in check, however we lost reds and lots of trout. These fish can handle the colder temps if the drop in temp is gradual. I was reading somewhere that the water temp in the lagoon dropped over 20 degrees in 24 hours which killed fish that can normally acclimate to the colder water. Either way its a bummer to loose all these fish. I'm sure the small area I was in was just a small glimpse of the overall damage around the state.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I posted this on another topic already, but Flamingo did not fair any better... To many extremely shallow flats with a lack of deeper surrounding water killed thousands down in flamingo.... I saw about a dozen dead snook (all large), several goliaths, smallest being about 25 lbs, largest around 50, pompano, juneville mangroves, a bajillion ladyfish big and small.... The marina at Flamingo which normally hold a bunch of small tarpon is now littered with carcasses.. I counted at least 50 dead tarpon..... I dont expect there to be any good fishing for at least a month as there is too much dead free meals for whatever did survive..... I was truly heart broken :'(


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Shoulda taken it home and made soup.......tastes good wif manatee sammiches


And jewfish fritters...

-T


----------

